

Show HN: Helping you remember names and faces of those in your social networks - mavaso
http://www.placetheface.com

======
mavaso
Hey Everybody, I'd love to hear what you think of what I've been building. Any
suggestions? Constructive criticisms? Questions?

------
yowmamasita
Requiring the full name might be tedious, especially with my friends who also
put their middle names on the facebook names

~~~
mavaso
That's what the handy auto-complete feature is for. :)

------
bherms
For people like me who have terrible memory and an inability to put names to
faces, this is perfect.

~~~
mavaso
Glad to hear it! Thanks!

